
Building the Tamagotchi Singularity - jcreedon
http://spritesmods.com/?art=tamasingularity
======
pierrec
Sprite strikes again! And never disappoints. I remember first coming across
his site as reference for a personal project, which instantly stalled me as I
spent hours reading every single article.

However... 13 Tamagotchi? We still need the "trillions and trillions". Maybe
the next step is to make a SETI@Home style (or something less centralized)
distributed Tamagotchi matrix.

~~~
mratzloff
We need a massive peer-to-peer Tamagotchi hive to ensure the long-term
survival of this endangered species.

~~~
rl3
Not before giving serious thought to the ethical implications of enslaving an
entire race of 8-bit digital souls.

------
seivan
Even though I'm slightly embarrassed to admit it, I tried a couple of
Tamagotchis when I was younger. I say try as in I constantly tried to find one
that wasn't so fucking predictable.

It seems that a lot of effort was made into animations and sound and not more
complex behaviour of emotions. Made the whole thing feel very sterile and
bland. I feel that's pretty much what you get with state machines.

For anyone who want to look into building more dynamic AI, look into behaviour
tree's. That shit is awesome once it clicks and you find yourself considering
FSM deprecated.

The reason I bring this up is that I noticed the authors drawing over the
states and it reminded me of
[http://gamedevelopment.tutsplus.com/tutorials/finite-
state-m...](http://gamedevelopment.tutsplus.com/tutorials/finite-state-
machines-theory-and-implementation--gamedev-11867)

It doesn't take much until you realise how unmaintainable a state machine
becomes with further complex behaviour.

[http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisSimpson/20140717/221339/...](http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisSimpson/20140717/221339/Behavior_trees_for_AI_How_they_work.php)

------
AndrewHart
I made my own virtual pet game for Apple Watch (where I think they belong, in
modern times), a few months ago.

[https://projectdent.com/raise-
emoji-81a10a67b826](https://projectdent.com/raise-emoji-81a10a67b826)

------
cosarara97
I've tried running the thing, but it seems the AI gets stuck on the birthday
selection screen. Even so, awesome project!

~~~
Sprite_tm
Ah, good point... the AI doesn't do birthday selection yet, I've manually done
that for my Tamagotchis. Apart from that, the Tamas should run just fine. I'll
put a remark about it in the Readme.

------
voltagex_
Natalie Sylvanovich is mentioned in the article:

She did amazing work reverse engineering the Tamagotchi in various
incarnations. There's a fair amount of overlap so you might just want to watch
the last video.

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOJfUcCOhJ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOJfUcCOhJ0)
2: [https://vimeo.com/109380788](https://vimeo.com/109380788)

------
bcarlyle
I'm a researcher on online cognitive behavioral therapy.

I spend a lot of time answering questions from patients through instant
messages.

Most questions are similar in nature.

My first thought was, can we make this for humans?

~~~
huuu
You mean like Dr. Sbaitso? ;)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Sbaitso](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Sbaitso)

------
EvanAnderson
This makes me want to breed Tamagotchi-like programs to find and exploit
vulnerabilities in the AI for the purposes of gaining arbitrary code execution
in the AI. Ultimately, the goal would be to break out of the matrix and/or
infect other Tamagotchis, causing them to do the same.

~~~
anon4
In true (original) Matrix fashion, you should make it a matrix inside of a
matrix, where in the inner matrix, they're simply simulations, but in the
outer matrix, half their cpu time is taken up to compute the inner matrix.

